# TH400 no movement



## kjk990 (Sep 1, 2010)

I just started my 67 GTO. As far as I know it has not ran for several years. When I got it, I saw that the vacuum hose went down to the modulator but was not attached and a screw was in the end of the hose. 

I put a new carburetor (the old one was not worth rebuilding) and attached the vacuum hose to the manifold vacuum port on the carb. When I put it in gear, nothing. It doesn't even try to move. Nor is there any grinding or change in RPM. 

I checked the ATF level. it was low. I added 2.5 quarts which brought it up to full. Still nothing. Should the ATF level rise after I turn off the engine? could there be a faulty ATF pump? 

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Jeff's Classics (Feb 24, 2010)

If I recall correctly, the fluid level should rise after you shut off the engine as the torque converter and other areas drain back to the pan. Not sure how long this should take, though, as I haven't ever really checked. Have you dropped the pan to see if the filter is clogged and preventing the pump from getting any fluid?
Also, what is the color, smell, and condition of the fluid on the dipstick? Could be signal of what is/has happened internally.
Jeff


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

You can also disconnect the cooler lines for the trans from the bottom of the radiator tank and see if you're getting flow. If you are, the pump and filter is ok....could be a bad pump, valve body, clutch issue, or spool valve issue. Check the pump operation first.


----------



## kjk990 (Sep 1, 2010)

I removed the transmission line to the radiator. barely a few drops as the engine was running. The dip stick says the same level whether running or not.

So do we think it is the pump and/filter? Anything else it could be?

Thanks.


----------



## Jeff's Classics (Feb 24, 2010)

A couple of unlikely, but possible, things popped into my head when I just read this.
Pop the torque converter cover (TC) and with the engine running make sure the TC is actually turning. I had a big block Chevy engine that cracked a couple of flexplates, and also the TC bolts loosened and backed out. If the flexplate isn't attached to the TC for whatever reason the pump won't turn.
Probably the pump, though...
Jeff


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Excellent point, Jeff. And easy to check. I would: 1) pull flex plate cover and verify torque converter is turning with the engine running, 2) if it is, pull trans pan and check that filter is snapped into its position and is not plugged. If filter is ok, and converter is turning, you have other more serious problems (like a bad front pump) and the trans will need to come out for an overhaul. The way it is now, there is no fluid pressure. No pressure = no movement!!!


----------



## kjk990 (Sep 1, 2010)

I can see the TC moving with the engine. So it's not that. I will pull the trans pan and check the filter. 

Stay tuned.


----------



## Jeff's Classics (Feb 24, 2010)

kjk990 said:


> I can see the TC moving with the engine. So it's not that. I will pull the trans pan and check the filter.
> 
> Stay tuned.


Here's to hoping it's just a clogged filter...good luck!


----------



## kjk990 (Sep 1, 2010)

Thank you all for your help. I just parked in the garage after driving around the block a few times. Shifting was smooth, no slipping or grinding. It drove perfect.

I removed the transmission pan earlier and found the filter/pickup laying sideways on the bottom. I purchased a new one for good measure, replaced everything, filled it with fluid and off I went. 

I am excited that I don't have to pay a thousand dollars for a new tranny or to rebuild it.

Thanks again


----------



## PisnNapalm (Aug 28, 2010)

Excellent!! That's great news.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I've seen those filters come off more than once. The "trick" set-up is to use two O rings instead of one. Great news that it's going. And because the filter was disconnected, it lost pressure immediately, which meant it didn't get a chance to burn up the clutches. You should be fine. TH400's are TOUGH.


----------

